

React Editor Enabled by Default - Nogwater
http://blog.atom.io/2014/07/22/default-to-react-editor.html

======
meowface
It seems like a lot of big projects are switching from Ember or Angular to
React, or are choosing it for new projects. I think that's a good thing.

~~~
wkdown
Am I being stupid/paranoid by not knowing if I want to trust React because it
was created by Facebook?

~~~
meowface
Yes, you are. Read the source if you're really that concerned.

------
sergiotapia
I'm excited because this means two things for me and my QOL:

1\. Faster editor.

2\. Some of the missing features from go-plus will now be merged to the master
branch of the package since it depended on React being default in the editor.
Really excited. :) [https://atom.io/packages/go-
plus](https://atom.io/packages/go-plus)

